# The joy



## Easytigers (7 Apr 2015)

I've been cycling for a few years now and been a member here for a little while. My kids are 6 and 4 but they've never shown any interest in bikes at all (how I've tried!!!). Had kind of given up but today was given a tag along and so I thought I'd try my 6yr old on it (having spent the last few weeks trying to persuade him to try out his shiny new bike with no joy).

What an experience! He absolutely loved it! Went out for an hour and a half and I've never known him so animated and excited about anything (I'm knackered though!).

Crowning moment was going down a bit of a hill and him shouting "Daddy...I can see the whole world...Wow!"

Definitely going out tomorrow...result!


----------



## roadrash (7 Apr 2015)

treasure every moment


----------



## ianrauk (7 Apr 2015)

Brilliant


----------



## Butty1972 (8 Apr 2015)

We have taken my 22 month old boy out a couple of times on a seat on mummy's pannier rack. He loves it.... this Saturday, on the Guild Wheel for those of you who know Preston at all, on the downhills he was going 'Wheee!", over cattle grids "Uh-oh!" and "Oh noooo!" as mummy was grinding up hills with two-stone Ted sat on the back.... Personal highlight was him patting her on the back with both hands when he wanted to go faster, and handing his gloves off to me while on the move, service car style, when his hands were too warm...

(The seat is on mummy's bike because her crossbar is much lower, it being a ladies bike. Mine is much higher and I'm not sure I can get on the bike without swinging my leg over the back... That's my excuse anyway)


----------

